# Do you ever wish you got a different dog?



## arctic (Jun 20, 2014)

I know this sounds horrible and will get flamed for this, but here's my confession.

I often wonder if I got the right breed.

Don't get me wrong. My dog is fine. 

She's more or less calm, well-behaved, well-trained, and not aggressive or possessive or hyper or suffering from any major issues that seem to be written about on here.

But I just love Golden Retrievers (and some Golden Doodles) and see how much they love being petted, love being around people, and just seem happy all the time.

And I get a little disappointed...because my dog does NOT really love being petted (she tolerates it for a few seconds then skitters off to a distance -- except with me ), is fairly standoffish with strangers, and just doesn't seem to have that "love me, pet me" attitude. 

Granted, she loves being AROUND me and AROUND the family pack. 

But at a distance. Just staring. 

A great low maintenance dog certainly, and loyal, but not quite what I was hoping for I guess.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

No I would never wish I've gotten a different dog. I wouldn't trade my dog for the world, she loves being petted. Every dog has a different personality, there could be Golden Retrievers/Doodles that don't tollerate petting either it just depends on the dog and the way you train it etc.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

This is a similar problem in many human relationships; the love given isn't appreciated or recognized because it isn't the way of love the person wants/needs. Try to see the areas of loyalty and love she does share for you AND ONLY YOU  GSD's are a different breed, although many can be full of love and utter goof balls with their loved ones, one of their main traits is being aloof. Reserved. Very cautious and specific on whom they door out their affections. This is extremely humbling when you recognize that if you alone are receiving any special affection or her way of showing love, it is reserved for YOU. She doesn't just willy nilly discard affection to anyone - just he one who earned it... GSD's aren't Goldens or labs, you earn their respect and love  

No flaming here, just encouraging you to look for those special ways and respect it. For her to show any overly exert affection is out of character for her, so if and when it is done, know that it was a special gift. Look for her other ways of showing her love for you. As people, we can tell one another what we need and thus accommodate for that, even when it may be uncomfortable.... The dog can't do that, she allows the hugs because she loves you, but I bet she would without another thought, lay her life down for you... Which is love? Both... Just thoughts


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Hineni7's post reflects my attitude.....nice post!

I also see the intelligence of the breed and it keeps me on my toes at times...okay..most all the time.

I have come to find over the decades...many a GSD will "meet" the human on the dog's terms and if this "meeting" is forced upon them to any degree, they will go the other way.


SuperG


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you  

I agree, GSD's can certainly rebuff forced affection and make it seem like the dog doesn't care about one at all. In actuality, if we find the way the dog likes to receive love and attention, their 'love language' to borrow a term, they will often open up and all our way of loving a bit more easily.... Maybe never to the extent one may want (if you want golden type love and she isn't that way), but enough to fill the void... I've had both types; overtly reserved and tolerably affectionate, and extremely loving and affectionate (for me)...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Arctic, how long have you had her? Love may need to grow. Start to do fun things with her even if you don't feel like it. Once you start to learn about her passions, you may enjoy her more. If you continue to doubt and feel like you have the wrong dog, then maybe she is the wrong dog for you and she will be better off with someone she can better bond with.
I have had a dog that I didn't bond with well but we had 4 at that time so he kinda tagged along and we kept him. He was fine in his own ways and therefore respected and enjoyed as well.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You don't mean that you don't like the dog so much as you're wondering if this is the right breed? Yes, I have a very high maintenance rescue who has been a handful since Day 1, and who I occasionally wish we'd never adopted, but I've learned a lot from this dog, too, so it's been beneficial. Sometimes I'm exhausted by the energy it takes to maintain the dog, though. 

You didn't say how old your dog is. Behavior isn't all hereditary, some is learned. Do you try to shape your dog's behavior by giving rewards when she comes over to you? Does she have a special spot on her body that she likes you touching, like her abdomen or behind her ears? When she's acting affectionate, reward her with patting, a treat, attention. When she walks away, ignore.

For GSDs being around people is rewarding in itself. We had a very friendly female GSD, who liked to be touched and loved but preferred settling herself in the middle of where we were. If we were scattered all over the house, she found a spot right in the center, equal distance from each one of us. That is their job, to keep track of family members.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hinein, great response! Bang on! 

And, I know I got the dog I wanted, right from the moment the breeder emailed me his photo @ 6 weeks! I fell in love with a picture, everyday is a new experience, a new joy... Give yourself time, you too will find that bond!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have GSDs and goldens, plus a couple others and they are all my shadows. I sit down, they are all there, I go to the bathroom, they are all there. They all love to be near me and they love getting pet. If I take a nap on the couch, they rotate to lay by my feet. I don't think its a breed thing, but more an individual dog thing. My husky/greyhound is just now after a year starting to ask for affection, he has always followed me around, but it ended there. Now he wants to be by me and loves belly rubs


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you, Debannball  I'm glad you got the dog of your dreams


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

arctic said:


> I know this sounds horrible and will get flamed for this, but here's my confession.
> 
> I often wonder if I got the right breed.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't give up hope just yet. Your dog is only 9 months old.

Mine is turning 3 next month and just recently, within the last 6 months, has become a "love pig."

GSDs are slow to mature and you have to earn their trust and affection.
Your girl may just surprise you.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> I wouldn't give up hope just yet. Your dog is only 9 months old.
> 
> Mine is turning 3 next month and just recently, within the last 6 months, has become a "love pig."
> 
> ...


This seems to be true with the experiences I have had with 3 GSDs....I now say they are 2 year project, I have heard some others say 3-4 years. My current gal came on line a bit sooner than 2 years but that could have been for many reasons.

To the OP....Don't stop doing the proper thing....hang in there and all your patience, frustration, hopes and EFFORTS will be paid back with dividends beyond your expectations.

SuperG


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Just curious--Did you do any research on GSDs before you got her? The aloofness, especially with people outside the household, is inherent in the breed. Usually they attach themselves more closely with one member of the household, although the whole house is considered their 'pack.' Is there anyone else in your household that possibly she has picked?

You can improve your relationship with her, as others have pointed out. Both of my current GSDs are rescues, and the male bonded himself to me immediately--he picked me as his person the first time we met, and he was 2 years old. The female is a retired breeding girl, nearly 6 years old, and she took some months to really bond with us, although she had accepted from the beginning the fact that she now lived with us. In bonding with her it did take a lot of exploring what she liked, didn't like, etc. How she likes to play, when she wants attention. (Sometimes their way of asking for attention can be subtle, you may miss it at first.) She loves to have her butt scratched, just above her tail, and I have taught her that there are other spots that she can't get to quite so well, and she has decided she really likes that, too, the ears especially. We have had her for a year now, and it has been about the last 3-4 months that her real personality has finally blossomed, and she is a delight--with us. Not so much with anyone outside the household, but that's okay, we accept that in her.

I am sorry you feel that way about your girl. I do so hope, for her sake, that you realize she is worth the effort of getting to know her better, and bonding with her--sometimes it does take effort. No, they are not like a golden, but for many of us, that is what we like about them.

Susan


----------



## cltyus (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm the opposite I wanted a dog that didn't always wanna be petted lol my boy is six months and loves the love but he's getting more aloof. Might sound bad but I really don't like over friendly, excited for strangers, type of dogs at all. I don't like when peoples dogs come to me to pet them when I didn't wanna lol.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I can't complain. My GSD boy is up my butt 24/7 and that was exactly what I wanted. 

He is actually so attached currently he can't be left with other ppl. He's only 4.5 months, so we will be working to remedy this...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I definitely find the aloof total connection offered by a GSD as a deeper more enduring connection that that by a cuddly dog like a golden or a spaniel but GSDs are not for everyone. The eyes. Make eye connection with your dog - not staring at her eyes but gazing into them. You may be surprised. 

Some dogs take longer to connect. My current dog was about 18 months before we really bonded.


----------



## CamoChikk (Dec 8, 2014)

Mine follows me EVERYWHERE. She's 4 months old. When all my family is outside she'll be around them but when I come out, she always comes to me. And I'm the one who feeds her and loves on her. I really love my dog......I don't much care for over affectionate dogs either. But your GSD does love you, I'm sure. Like someone else said on this thread, spend more time with her, play games with her, ect. Maybe if only YOU feed her meals? Like someone else said when she comes close, give her a treat.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

So far I am happy with my GSD puppy, and my other two dogs I wouldn't want to replace with someone else's dog.

Did you get the right breed? Yes, dogs are all dogs and being a different breed only makes their appearance and traits vary slightly. Did you get a compatible personality? Maybe not. Some GSD's are friendly and some are not.

If you raised her from a puppy then some of her personality has been contributed by you and the environment she was raised in. If she was from a shelter then who knows where she has been and I would give her some time.

Sounds like you are a little hurt and disappointed by how's she's turned out. Nothing is set in stone, you could have got a different breed but then you could have still ended up in the same situation. 

If you truly wish for another dog then give her to someone who will appreciate her and get an adult dog with the personality you want. When you obtain a puppy you take a gamble on what kind of dog they will be when they get older. A gamble that usually pays off  

She sounds like she favors you out of all others, loves you even. What more do you want??


----------



## Nanoa (Dec 10, 2014)

I have a lab and a german shepherd so I've got dogs who are kind of both at the opposite ends of that friendliness spectrum. They've both got their problems (Rocky the GSD is a chewer and a barker, and he's always been like that. Bella the lab is very attached to the people she loves and gets bummed out if Mike, her primary caretaker leaves for a day or two.) but they're both great dogs and I know they love me and are loyal to me even if they show it in different ways. 

I think maybe you came into getting a dog with expectations that you shouldn't have had. Some dogs are known for being friendlier and some are more aloof but every dog is different, even when you're just looking at dogs of the same breed. 

Sure, my lab is friendly but she's most likely going to be uncomfortable around you for a while even if you're someone she knows but doesn't see on a constant basis. Rocky will bark and be kind of wary if you're a stranger but if you come around more than a few times he'll love you and will want you to play with him and pet him the entire time you're there.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

When my GSD was younger, he was friendly with everyone. Now that he has matured, he can be kind of aloof to those people he doesn't know. He is super cuddly with me. He not only wants to be with me all of the time, but has to be touching. He's either leaning on me, lol, or laying across my feet or sometimes standing on my foot, but we *must* have contact.
My husband has a female Cowdog who wants to always be with him, but usually does not want to be in contact. She is loving, but on her terms. He tries to hug her or get her to sit on his lap and you can tell she does NOT like that. 
I always tell him that if he wants a lap dog and can stand 80 lbs., just call Hans over and invite him up!! 
In my experience, with many pets over many years, if I want cuddly, I choose a male. I know that isn't everyone's experience -just mine.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I wouldn't necessarily say it's the breed - each dog has their own personality. Both of my GSD's love and are perfectly comfortable being around people outside of their family. They both love being the center of attention when there are outside people around. No problems being pet by anyone. My younger ddr dog is probably the most affectionate dog I've ever owned and I've owned a few breeds.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Lucy Dog said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say it's the breed - each dog has their own personality. Both of my GSD's love and are perfectly comfortable being around people outside of their family. They both love being the center of attention when there are outside people around. No problems being pet by anyone. My younger ddr dog is probably the most affectionate dog I've ever owned and I've owned a few breeds.


^ Seconded. 

GSDs are a lot of work, but I think with the right dog it is entirely worth it. Would it have been easier to get another breed? Probably. But I'm very sensitive to doggy smells, which is why I had to be really picky about what kind of dog I got. German Shepherds happened to fit the bill perfectly, and while they definitely are a lot more work than I am used to (me being a super lazy person and all), I have no problem putting in the effort for the sake of my pup. 

If I didn't have to be so picky I might have went for another dog breed, but given my circumstances, I don't regret my decision in the slightest.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

No. Sinister is perfect, exactly what I wanted and exactly what I needed. Smart, loyal, loving, easy to train, protective, he is by far the best decision I have ever made in my life.

Same with Draven, he is exactly what I wanted as well, hilarious, loving, cuddly, silly and full of life. I don't regret him at all, I am beyond happy that I ignored everyone that told me not to get a Dalmatian.

I failed with my 2nd GSD and I thought that maybe I just got lucky with my first GSD. I didn't think I would want another GSD after that failure because I thought maybe the breed wasn't for me but I found a fantastic breeder and I am going to get my 3rd GSD next year. If I can handle my energetic Dalmatian then I can handle an energetic GSD.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

No, I love my girl with everything in me. We have our struggles, both she and I, but at the end of the day she is perfect for me. She is loyal and loving, knows when I feel sick, knows when I just need a break from the routine to play some tug.... She is the best dog I have ever been privileged to work with. There is NO amount of money in the world that I would take for her.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wouldn't trade my dog for the world.. even though he prefers my fiancé over me...


----------



## Beverly (Nov 8, 2011)

*Me, too - but in reverse!*

My husband grew up with Dobie's, while I grew up with GSD's. When we started our family years ago, we compromised and switched to Labrador Retrievers for obvious reasons. I LOVED working and training GSD's, but children consumed my time, and became my priority. The Labs were mellow and easy, and melted into our lives. But, for 30+ years, I had missed my "Duchess" (they were both named Duchess, in succession), and my husband knew it. The wonderful Labs were goofy, playful traitors - no matter who came to visit, they were instantly best friends with our Labs. No filters at all - could be an intruder - all the same love. They'd wander off with anyone. Is it really "love" when it is lavished so indiscriminately? 

Four years ago, retired with grown children, my husband asked if I would like to get a GSD puppy. I had almost given up on my dream. After months of research, we found Alta-Tollhaus, and waited a few more months for our beautiful "blue collar boy," and named him "Dutch." You all know the joy, the investment of time in training and play/work, and ultimately, the reward of complete devotion and loyalty. If you love the "work" and play as much as your GSD does, it's a match made in heaven. I have to give AT kudos for all their help and guidance through the years with training, encouragement, and support through their blog, and Mantra: "NILF" (nothing in life is free).

While I loved our Labs, no longer do I have a dog that tries to win over everyone that enters my home as if they're here to see him. We are thrilled with Dutch's initial "aloofness." He studies everyone, and is an expert at reading the body language of visitors, as well as our reaction to them. He NEVER wanders off outside (we have 12 acres). Rather, he is constantly checking to be be sure that WE haven't wandered off! That's a herding dog for you. Indoors, he follows me everywhere, even when exhausted after a long training session. At three years old, he is at his prime in every way. Beautiful and brilliant, you can check out his pictures. The only dog more beautiful is his father, Gavin, AKA the "MBDW". LOL, but true!!! 

Please know that I believe that every one of us would write glowing comments about their GSD's, which is why we're all here together "preaching to the choir!"


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

COLD. DEAD. HANDS. That is the only way someone is getting my dogs. Even then I'd try and come back to haunt.

My male is the aloof type. Rescue, likely abused some(rear leg has been broken, has a wonky eye, real funny about front paws being touched). He took a few months to suss out the house and the goings on. Was "around" me alot, never sought out attention or loving.

.....fast forward two years. He is my pillow, currently about one foot to my left on his bed. I have to sit down when I come in the house and let him slowly and carefully sniff me. I can grab his paws *if I tell him* I am going to. I gained his trust, he learned that I am a repository of great feeling scratches and rubs. I have food. I'm pretty well perfection in doggie eyes. He is social and says "hi" to visitors but side steps rubs and close contact, wanders over to me and plants himself between new folks and myself. Gotta protect that bread and butter eh?


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Cafall was the first GSD I got as a puppy, the previous had all been adult fosters. There are things that I've learned with him that have altered what I will be looking for in my next GSD. However, I love him and dearly. Even if he does hog the bed!


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I did not feel the connection/bond with my dutchie until around 8-9 months old. Now it is amazing. Don't give up hope and maybe talk to a trainer. Back when I was having some issues I got an amazing trainer who taught me how to play with my guy. What I had been doing was actually stimulating and adversarial relationship. Learning how to play (and I played plenty with my aussies, and other dogs) was golden for us.

Good luck. Don't give up.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Standoffish with strangers and no love me pet me attitude? That's what was meant in the breed spec by "aloof". If you wanted a golden acting dog, get a golden. If you wanted a GSD acting dog, get a GSD

I got the perfect dog for me. No regrets


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

My female and I didn't REALLY bond until 8 or 9 months. She could care less about anyone else on this planet, especially strangers, but she worships me. She is extremely affectionate and lovey to me but doesn't actively seek attention from others. She enjoys being AROUND other people, but doesn't have the "OMG PET ME!" attitude. 

My male doesn't really care much about affection. He enjoys pets, etc on his terms, for a limited period of time. He needs to be nearby, but not on top of us. He also could care less about strangers.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Heini said it perfectly ... and I will add my own thoughts. 

Your pup is 9 months old ... still a pup, lots of learning, exploring and what not that going through the pup's brain. 

One of the things that I see alot of (not just on this forum, but everywhere) is people expecting their dog to love them like humans express love. 

I always raise my eyebrows, roll my eyes, and sigh - when will people get it? Dogs are NOT going to show love the way a human does, and people need to get over that idea and FAST. 

I didn't have that true bond with Kyleigh til she was about a year old. There is a thread from a long time on here that might give you a bit of reassurance: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ou-feel-real-bond-your-gsd-4.html#post2611974

Your dog will show "love" in the way dog's know how - they want to be with you, they are respectful of you, they play with you, they follow the obedience you have instilled in their worlds. 

Ky hates to be hugged ... she tolerates it for about 15-20 seconds before she starts to squirm. 

She does however have some favourite spots to be pet - the hard, deep petting, not just flyby petting! Her butt and her ears? OMG ... she's in heaven and almost falls asleep. 

She has her favourite games ... I know which ones these are because she gets wound up like a nut when I take out the flirt pole. (When I bring out the chuck it, she just looks at it, and it's like OH THAT) I only do that once or twice a week, and it's more for impulse control - making sure she still excels at it. 

She has her favourite dog friends - when I say where's Ares, she cocks her head, and runs to her leash and waits for me to put it on. (I learned real quick not to do that unless we were actually going to see Ares).

Kyleigh is not a fan of making new dog friends, she's not a fan of meeting all kinds of new people ... she'll be beside me but will not make any effort to go and say "hey" to any of them. 

People have called her "fearful / shy / introverted" I just respond with no, she's a GSD, not a lab ... she's actually checking you out to see if you are worth her time and energy. Kind of insulting from me, but I don't really care. 

Give yourself time to really get to know your pup ... and remember she's a pup ... her full personality won't really come out until she's older!

And remember one thing - your dog will accept EVERYTHING about you and who you are without expecting any changes ... don't you owe it to her to do the same?


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

Since you shared your guilty secret, I'll share mine because we are all human.

Our previous dog, Jack, wasn't exactly what I thought I wanted in a dog. Long story, but he was a retired research dog. Never learned to play fetch or be very social with other dogs, but he was a sweetheart with people and we loved him. However, I always thought I wanted a more active dog. After he passed away, we were heart broken. All of his qualities became "sainted" and the measuring stick for a new dog. Jack was part shepherd, so we decided get a shepherd puppy. 

It is safe to say that Ollie, our current pup, would not have been friends with Jack. Ollie is serious about everything he does. He is not an easy-going dog as he comes from working stock. I have the active dog I thought I wanted. Like I said serious about everything. Fetch is not a funny game, but a driven task. Same with tug, or running or so many other activities. He is like a marine in dog clothes. These are not "fun", but duties to be preformed with routine, devotion, and rigor! He does not want to ever cuddle or be your couch buddy for a movie or football game.

Add in, Ollie was a hard puppy to raise. Allergies that masqueraded as other possible health issues racked up bills and complicated all the other hard things about puppyhood. Things are better and stable now health-wise. He is calming at 20 months old.

But my guilty secret is I sometimes wonder if I loved Jack more than I love Ollie. It is a good thing they don't live together so I'll never have to worry about playing favorites. But somedays when Ollie is trying my patience, I break out my "Saint Jack" measuring stick and find Ollie comes up short. Not fair to either dog, I know. So there you go I have a guilt secret too. Heaven help the 3rd dog that comes along some day that will have to measure up to both Jack and Ollie.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I absolutely adore Lola and love her to pieces. Couldn't imagine my life without her now. BUT sometimes when I'm wanting to be lazy I wish she was a lazy dog like my mixed breed.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

What you describe is to me the way the GSD temperament is described in the standard. I love my GSD, but I do not expect her to be the licky happy go lucky type of dog that the Golden retriever or Lab is. One of the things I admire about the GSD is their regal nature. I looked into a Shilo Sherpherd, but was rather put off by their golden retriever type behavior - I expect a GSD to be a bit less outgoing with strangers. Calm & friendly, but not to the extreme either way. Just my opinion. This is our second GSD, so I am by no means an expert.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Oliver's Mom, there are certain animals that really bond with you and touch your life more than others. I don't think its playing favorites, I don't think you would treat them any differently if they WERE living together, but things would still have been "different" with Jack. These animals are frequently refered to as "heart x" like someones "heart dog". Tessa was my heart dog, and I don't know if I'll ever have that again. When she died it killed me, I was in a fog for 3 months. I also suffered from guilt that when Logan died it didn't affect me as severely for as long, which made the grief worse. I was able to talk about it some at a pet loss support group, and everyone understood that I didn't love Logan any less. Tessa and Logan I had together, and I never gave one more love than the other. But Logan would have been fine if I died and he had to be rehomed, Tessa I had plans to have her put down if something happened to me, she was a rarity in that she wouldn't be ok and I didn't want her to suffer. Now, Emma, who also lived with Tessa, and hasn't been loved any less or ever treated any less than Tessa, would also be ok if something happened to me, she would re-bond with someone else. But there's just "something" not there, that extra bit, that was there with Tessa. And I've experienced it with other species as well, like one of my horses, one of my rabbits... I hope we get more than one per species in a lifetime. But sometimes I fear we don't. I guess its like a soul mate, I don't believe that there's only one out there for you, but if you find one.... And if you get the rarity to experience more than one after a death... Up to chance I guess, if you find each other. And when it happens, you know.


----------



## Sk88 (Jun 2, 2021)

arctic said:


> I know this sounds horrible and will get flamed for this, but here's my confession.
> 
> I often wonder if I got the right breed.
> 
> ...


This is my greatest fear in getting a GSD. I had one and took him back because he was that way. Wanted nothing to do with me. I came from owning a pitbull who loved affection more than life itself. And getting another puppy when he passed I got a WLGSD. This puppy was not cool. He could care less about me and every time I’d pet him he’d get away from me and lay down in a different room. I still am worried whether to get a GSD or maybe a pitbull instead. I’d hate to get a dog that wants nothing to do with me. So I totally get it. GSD are not what I thought they’d be. At least in my experience with a puppy


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

There is literally no other breed for me.
Period.

Having had 6 GSD, I feel I have at least 3-4 more in front of me.
I like many breeds but literally the only downside to this breed is the hair and if you can live with the shedding, you're gold.

The last thing I want is a couch surfing, food begging, attention seeking, let-everyone-in-the-house dog. The aloofness to strangers, the incredible bond with you and family (that you may not recognize if all you want is a cuddler) and the activity hardiness are exactly what I want in a buddy, a family dog and an outdoor companion.

I wish more people would really do their research and visit a lot more dogs before acquiring one. They deserve so much better from their owners.


----------



## Rob_Drifter (Apr 11, 2021)

Annie is not very "cuddly" but when I come through the door at home after work she goes BERSERK with happy greetings. Other than that, all she wants to do is her "job" (flirt pole and tug ) and she is very serious. Only at night does she tolerate being pet.

I never wished I had another breed because my expectations were aligned with the reality of why we got her in the first place: to watch the house. She takes her "jobs" seriously and doesn't mess around with affection too much. She's perfect for us. Later on I could always get a lapdog but Annie is an awesome puppy.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Easy question...Short answer: Never!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Never regretted any dog. I had to rehome some but never regretted getting them. I loved all of them. My Whippet male, passed on many years ago (see picture) and Deja topped them all and are my heart dogs.


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

My baby boy is perfection in dog form. He's very affectionate but not intolerably so, highly intelligent, very loyal and obedient. Usually.

But, I confess that at one time, I DID wish I'd gotten his brother instead. I almost did. His brother is fluffier and about a 1/4 inch taller at the shoulders, and he has big forever-puppy eyes that are absolutely adorable. And for a VERY short time, I did wish I'd gotten him instead. I think that lasted about a week or two.

Now, however, if I could do it all over again, you couldn't convince me to trade puppies if you PAID me!! My boy has been nothing but a joy since day 1 and his brother has had several health complications that he never had to deal with. I don't know if these complications are form the way he was raised or genetics, but my boy has always been healthy, happy and active.

He only obeys me, and I am fine with that. He's cautious around other people, even people he's met and been friendly with before, and I'm fine with that as well. He thinks he's a lap dog at times, but again, only for me. I knew GSDs tended to be single person dogs when I got him and I have no regrets so far.
As much as I love labs and goldens, I don't know if I'd ever actually want one.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Never.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

To be absolutely honest, "protective" and "aloof" (to me) is better on paper than it is in real life. That little edge of tenseness when somebody asks to pet him...that little extra thought about what to do with with the dog if there are guests coming over...we recently had an email where an old childhood friend of my husband's was angling to come over and stay with us, and Rumo was the tipping point in that decision. I knew I'd stress about their family living here, because I don't know how they are with dogs (careful? respectful? ignorant?) and I didn't want to have to crate/gate Rumo for an entire weekend. So he's put a bit of a crimp in our "socializing".

On the other hand I love him so much! He is dignified, loyal, intelligent, and he tries hard to please us and do everything right. Even when he hurt his leg and was whimpering with pain, he dragged himself out to the backyard to pee (refusing to sully the house.) A single "No" and he will never repeat any action again. He tries so hard to be a Good Boy (sometimes I think it's because he's a rescue. So I forgive him for his attitude towards strangers and I'm willing to make the sacrifice about social things. But not 100% sure I'd get another dog with a "stranger danger" attitude...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OP hasn’t been seen in over 6 years.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I’ve had two dogs I regretted in my life. The first was a schipperke who had way to much energy and drive for our household. The other was a female who proved to be more than I was set up to handle at that time.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sunflowers said:


> OP hasn’t been seen in over 6 years.


i’ll never pass up the opportunity to boast about my pups!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Fodder said:


> i’ll never pass up the opportunity to boast about my pups!


I agree with what my 2014 self posted.😄


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I. LOVE. MY. DOG.

Yes, he is a lot of work. I get up early. I stay out late. We spend quality time together.

He has been to the boardwalk in Myrtle Beach, to Put-In Bay, to Destin Florida, he goes everywhere with me. We played fetch at a roadside rest on the turnpike on the way home from Toronto.

I couldn't build a better dog for me. 

They are worth the work and the time. There is a learning curve if you are coming from floppy eared dogs, and then if you are coming from SL dogs, but there is nothing like a GSD that is locked into your world.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sunflowers said:


> I agree with what my 2014 self posted.😄


well that’s good!!
i found an old post of mine from when apparently i preferred gsd at the larger end of the standard, now i look for them as small as i can get em. i also was a hard no as far as having animals on the bed, ahem...


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

I do regret that my dog doesn't have a more knowledgeable owner... I wonder if he regrets it as well.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Like Frankie said, Regrets? I've had a few. But then again, too few to mention.

Interesting the OP mentions Golden Retrievers. On this forum, the breed most often comes up as the anti-GSD, as in "they are not Golden Retrievers."
I like Goldens, and I truly loved and was loved by one. My late boyhood dog was a Gold Rush Charlie granddaughter, first dog I ever bought with my own money. She was the model Golden. She came out of the womb chasing tennis balls. You could throw the ball into shrubbery so thick all you'd see was her tail. She'd come out with it, every time. Loved to swim and water retrieve. Very intelligent and biddable. She could and would climb a ladder into a treehouse at about an 80 degree angle. From the first night I brought her home, she was hard bonded and affectionate. No one ever met her who did not love her. She was tough in different ways from working dogs. Lived through heartworms (the preventives were less surefire back then), and a pregnancy which sent her to the pet ER. Passed away when I was 28, she was 14+. Certainly no watchdog other than being able to alert you something or someone was there. Mists my eyes to think of her three decades later.

Then we had another Golden when my kids were small, who was sweet, beautiful, but otherwise nothing like the first. Only dog we ever had who would look you in the eyes if she squeezed out the front door off leash, then run off. Off, as in, you'd have to go get her with the car. Off, as in, had to be retrieved from the SPCA. She was unenthusiastic about retrieving. Her best quality was her loving relationship with a young male Newfoundland who joined the family. 

My wife and I have had two Newfoundlands, and while they were type-y to the breed standard, gentle giants, homebodies, good with children, solid bonders, they also had different personalities. 

Our two working line shepherds are quite affectionate, though they show it in subtly different ways. Both will cuddle, spoon and wash your face if your so choose. They both greet me when I come home at the end of a workday as if I've been gone for a week. The girl likes to jump on the bed for pets. The boy hunts up his ball and presents it. 

We've had three shepherds, and I hope the current two live long, healthy lives.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

GSDchoice said:


> To be absolutely honest, "protective" and "aloof" (to me) is better on paper than it is in real life. That little edge of tenseness when somebody asks to pet him...that little extra thought about what to do with with the dog if there are guests coming over...we recently had an email where an old childhood friend of my husband's was angling to come over and stay with us, and Rumo was the tipping point in that decision. I knew I'd stress about their family living here, because I don't know how they are with dogs (careful? respectful? ignorant?) and I didn't want to have to crate/gate Rumo for an entire weekend. So he's put a bit of a crimp in our "socializing".


agree so much with this. Probably by any objective measure, having a "protective" (ie edgy) dog is introducing more jeopardy, in physical and legal terms, to the owner than not having one. There is a certain peace of mind that comes from having a scary companion, but you really have to ignore a lot of reality to take advantage of it.

--is your protective friend going to attack a random dog?
--or men in yellow hats?
--or a kid?

My Jupiter is not actually protective and is rather friendly to strangers, but yet one of my houseguests asked, toward the end of their stay, "So, what are you going to do with him?" The implication, I think, was whether I was going to rehome him? I think it was simply based on his size, black color, and barkiness.

Having a dog that's even known to be from a protective or dangerous breed is also a constant social hindrance just in the street. It's always the GSD's fault if anything happens. I have noticed a strange thing, half of the people I meet compliment Jupiter (he's a "beautiful" dog); the other half cross the street, make ugly faces, probably doing the sign of the cross mentally.

But it's not just ignorance. In reality, a dog with an edge is a danger and there is no such thing as a bulletproof recall or a completely predictable animal. Although Jupiter loves me, he has also bowled me over like a linebacker hitting a quarterback three times going after balls, he accidentally bit my little finger (I needed antibiotics after it got infected), and he pulverized my poor daughter going after a frisbee once. These didn't happen because of aggression but because of youth and his reckless desire for the target (ball, tug, frisbee). 

As far as the question of do I wish I ever had a different dog? yes, during that first year, that did occur to me. That I had made a mistake. So much work, so much training, the closing off of doors as different ways to exercise and work him were closed... but at this point, we're good, and I enjoy Jupiter and feel it a keep privilege to get to keep and experience a GSD.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

A lot of our socialization, now that kids are grown, is with people at the dog club. We have a clubhouse, people bring food, we chat on the porch or around a fire.
Everyone has a GSD, unless they have a Dobermans or the occasional Mal or Rotweiller. Many of the club dogs take a tour of the porch for petting when they leave the field after obedience work.

My next door neighbors came over for a backyard get-together, and other than the fact our male wanted to make the husband his substitute play-slave, the dogs were fine.
By contrast, their two mutts bark at me like I'm the floppin' postman or meter reader, and one of their dogs has known me (and gotten occasional pets from me) for 10 years. But, yeah, these same neighbors do give us the lines about how "Axel is so scary looking, he looks like a police dog."

Our GSDs will bark like the hound of Hades at random strangers coming to deliver stuff, or the postman. Our female is especially vigilant about the home perimeter, though much less inclined to go off at random strangers passed on the street. She walked past a Lab and owners just this morning, interested, but no barks or hackles. But once people are allowed in the house, both dogs are fine with it.

We do get the occasional person afraid of shepherds when we walk them, and we are working the male through a period of dog reactivity that has developed since he hit the hormone flush of late adolescence. That is a newer thing. Last year, he and the female were the toast of the farmer's market, known to many patrons and booths by name. Every once in a while, SHE would go off. Now, she could do the market, no sweat (she walked past a full complement of parents and kids watching a baseball game like she was walking past a bunch of statutes. No interest whatever). He needs his reactivity checked, which is a work in progress.

For us, while we are not anti-social, neither are we social butterflies. The GSDs are a good fit for our life.
But they can be challenging where you encounter lots of people, walking all manner of dogs past, all the time.

We expect to close on a 59 acre property in July. That will be quite a change from having 16 houses on a block that might comprise 7 acres, street included.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Squidwardp said:


> Passed away when I was 28, she was 14+. Certainly no watchdog other than being able to alert you something or someone was there. Mists my eyes to think of her three decades later.


I wonder how many of us dog lovers are the way we are because a dog we had as a child trained us right 

A few weeks ago I was putting away our tax papers in a file box. Ole decided then and there that the place under the lower shelf was going to be his new cubby hole. I moved out a couple of boxes and added a pillow.

I must have sighed contentedly as I read your post... Ole looked up thumped his tail against the side of his cubby hole, sighed, and went back to sleep.

The new place sounds great.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Some but not the ways you would expect. In general, I’m more of a SL owner and my WL has pushed me in ways I never thought I wanted to go. I’ve had to use a private trainer and I’ve had to adjust expectations and created new ones. But without him I would not participate on this forum or made any of the friends I have here. It would have been business as usual at home. What I didn’t like was pano or the type of high drive he has. What I didn’t expect was the joy I’m having training and working with him. I learned to work with his drive. He’s been a pleasure to work with. His responses to commands are crisp and happy. He loves life and is always cheerful (In dog ways). He adores me and always wanted to know where I am and what I’m doing. If I go into another room, he usually wants to go with me and see what is going on. He never gets tired of scentwork or his toys. They are always new and fun. At the same time, he loves his alone time. He’s happy out in the yard by himself sleeping under a tree and watching the world go by, as long as he knows where I am inside the house. He’s also very mellow when he’s not amped. He knows how to relax.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Fodder said:


> well that’s good!!
> i found an old post of mine from when apparently i preferred gsd at the larger end of the standard, now i look for them as small as i can get em. i also was a hard no as far as having animals on the bed, ahem...
> View attachment 574653


So there's hope for me to change???


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

WNGD said:


> So there's hope for me to change???


i hate to be the bearer of bad news, but yes


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Fodder said:


> i hate to be the bearer of bad news, but yes


You mean, I'm going to like CATS?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am sending you Shadow. She will not only teach you to sleep with dogs in the bed, you will learn to help them up on the bed on command.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

LuvShepherds said:


> He loves life and is always cheerful (In dog ways). He adores me and always wanted to know where I am and what I’m doing. If I go into another room, he usually wants to go with me and see what is going on. He never gets tired of scentwork or his toys. They are always new and fun.


Perfectly sums up what I love about my WL dog, too. I did not really know what high drive meant before I got him and he’s definitely pushing me to learn more than I expected. But he has such a contagious joy for life! He’s enthusiastic about everything, no matter what it is. Throwing a ball in the yard is the most exciting thing in the world - every single day. Later that same day, nothing could be more exciting than taking out the trash together. He’s a happy little maniac and it’s contagious.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> I am sending you Shadow. She will not only teach you to sleep with dogs in the bed, you will learn to help them up on the bed on command.


I'm more likely to sleep on the floor with her.....hey, then she's get the whole bed! 
Smart dog ...


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

brittanyS said:


> Perfectly sums up what I love about my WL dog, too. I did not really know what high drive meant before I got him and he’s definitely pushing me to learn more than I expected. But he has such a contagious joy for life! He’s enthusiastic about everything, no matter what it is. Throwing a ball in the yard is the most exciting thing in the world - every single day. Later that same day, nothing could be more exciting than taking out the trash together. He’s a happy little maniac and it’s contagious.


My showlines were enthusiastic but his is boundless. He bounces with excitement and dances. I’ve never had a dog quite that happy.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

WNGD said:


> You mean, I'm going to like CATS?
> View attachment 574672


did you think it was only by chance that i selected a furniture photo with my cat featured!?


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Difference between dogs/cats:

Dog = I left some sketches on the floor of the studio. I found Rumo napping, and he had carefully arranged his body and legs to avoid all of the papers. ("_This is Mom's._")

Cat = I would find him sleeping right on top of my papers, smack in the center. No regard for my personal possessions! ("_What's yours, is Mine._")


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Fodder said:


> did you think it was only by chance that i selected a furniture photo with my cat featured!?


I don't presume anything around here


----------



## Kray1975 (May 12, 2021)

Yeah my girl loves me and rest in the house but strangers no way sometimes we wonder if we should have gotten another breed but we sticking in there she is extremely bonded to me which one of the things i love about her


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Nope, got exactly what I wanted. A GSD😁


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I wouldn't trade my dog's whine and hold on the patio door when she wants out for anything! Funny though, I have never had a dog that wasn't perfect to me!


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I definitely wasn’t looking for a GSD, Lexie just happened to come into our life and I would not trade her for anything!


----------



## Davycc (Jun 16, 2021)

I know it's an old thread but for anyone feeling the same way as the thread starter don't beat yourself up. Some very early responses sum things up perfectly (so maybe my tuppence worth isn't needed) but I just felt I had to respond.

Zac, even though only 5 months is a totally different dog to my last boy Max a GSD/Rough Collie cross. Max constantly needed to be with me when I was around, leaning into me if I stopped at all and following me around with his muzzle nudging my hand when I went anywhere. Wherever I sat he lay at my feet but always had his head paw or body touching some part of me. It was a family and friends joke that he was my sticking plaster/band aid.

Zac on the other hand is a totally different kettle of fish, still a pup and may change but still different. First thing in the morning or when returning home I get that GSD tail wagging ears back bouncing and groaning greeting for a couple of minutes then it's "ok your here, I'm good, now I'm getting back to what I was doing". Zac needs to be in the same room as everyone but lying in his favourite spot of each room. If we move rooms he moves too, he needs to be around us but not on top of us. He also is not a lover of head petting, as a lot of dogs are (we tend to force a head pet on dogs sometimes) he prefers body rubs and neck scratches and usually ducks away, especially if it's not a "high ranking member of his circle" who tries to pat his head.

In time I believe he may well become a little more wanting of affection but if he doesn't we won't stress, he's happy contented and best of all secure in his place.

As some have said earlier, take the signs that your dog loves you whatever they are, if they didn't you'd soon really know.


----------



## mamarika (9 mo ago)

I love dogs so much I've never regretted buying them. In addition to my purebreds I also take care of dogs who live on the street that is mongrels. My neighbors and I tried to figure out how to make a dog house out of pallets because I understand that we can not take them home and when the cold weather comes homeless dogs will not be easy. And it's the least we can do for them.


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

old thread. never mind! 😆


----------

